# Is it possible to make the 3ltr Fiat manual to automatic



## carol (May 9, 2005)

May be stupid, but I know you can automate the clutch but I gather you still have to use the gears

So is it possible to make the Fiat 3 litre manual an automatic, and if so, who does it, and any ideas of cost please

Carol


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*auto from manual*

Hi I asked the same question but the gearbox and wiring looms are totaly different and the auto is built on a seperate production line (Fiat)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Shame, hoped it might be possible. We would prefer an auto as we have one now

I thought there might have been a third party option

Carol


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, such a change would be a huge project, would have been even when cars were simple. Not worth thinking about, Alan.


----------

